# covid



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2022)

been sick for a couple weeks or so, dad got hospitalized Friday for Covid,,,
i guess I'm going to be hospitalized Monday, 
Dawg


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 7, 2022)

Feel better soon!!


----------



## David Violante (Feb 7, 2022)

Good luck Dawg~ I hope it’s not going to be too long a stay.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 7, 2022)

Wishing you and your dad very speedy recoveries. Get well!


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 7, 2022)

Good luck Dawg!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> been sick for a couple weeks or so, dad got hospitalized Friday for Covind,,,
> i guess I'm going to be hospitalized Monday,
> Dawg


I wish you and your dad a speedy recovery. Keep in touch and let us know how you are progressing. Be well.


----------



## ChuckD (Feb 7, 2022)

All the best to you and your dad Dawg.


----------



## amorgan (Feb 7, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> been sick for a couple weeks or so, dad got hospitalized Friday for Covid,,,
> i guess I'm going to be hospitalized Monday,
> Dawg


Sorry to hear this. There are lots of us out here wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh, gosh, I hope you and your father get well soon.


----------



## winemanden (Feb 7, 2022)

Get well soon Dawg, both of you.


----------



## Lukaswine (Feb 7, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> been sick for a couple weeks or so, dad got hospitalized Friday for Covid,,,
> i guess I'm going to be hospitalized Monday,
> Dawg


Get well soon!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 7, 2022)

Hope you get well soon, Dawg.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2022)

funny, hospital came outside to me, home and rest, for dad he's on IV antibiotics, i didn't get antibubonic a ju
sad go rest, both positive, thank you one and all yawl
Dawg


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 7, 2022)

Hope your recovery is fast so you don't have to be hospitalized. Covid is no joke.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 7, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> funny, hospital came outside to me, home and rest, for dad he's on IV antibiotics, i didn't get antibubonic a ju
> sad go rest, both positive, thank you one and all yawl
> Dawg



Git you some-a that hillbilly do-all cure! That'll kick it!!!


----------



## Mekpdue (Feb 7, 2022)

Wishing you a quick recovery, and your dad too.


----------



## Old Corker (Feb 7, 2022)

Gosh, Dawg, sorry to hear that. Hope your better soon. You and your Dad.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 8, 2022)

jswordy said:


> Git you some-a that hillbilly do-all cure! That'll kick it!!!
> 
> View attachment 84328


i just happen to have a quart or two of Apple Pie,, cough i meant a slice or two, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 8, 2022)

I've been in bed for almost 2 an 1/2 weeks, but when my brother took dada and they hospitalized him, i had to go to shut up my brother. 
when he got something to eat, and i ordered 2 large sweet teas, light on ice, i thought he was going to have a heart attack, i don't eat out much, 
i eat farm fresh, but once in a blue moon, i do,,,, even though,,, i know process foods are bad for you, i did not tell him that i had not eat or drink in 3 days, man was that tea good, dad was took when he first showed signs of being sick, but i had kept mine secret. i stayed home and self guerdoned, not smart, but i thought i could handle it, i knew God could, so i just waited it out. my lungs are not bleeding as much as they were, 
Dawg


----------



## NorCal (Feb 8, 2022)

Best wishes @hounddawg


----------



## Michael Kusenko (Feb 8, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> been sick for a couple weeks or so, dad got hospitalized Friday for Covid,,,
> i guess I'm going to be hospitalized Monday,
> Dawg


Hang in there and get well!


----------



## TurkeyHollow (Feb 8, 2022)

Best of luck to both you and your dad. Get well soon!


----------



## JeremyK (Feb 8, 2022)

For $10 or $15 you can get a blood oxygen meter off of Amazon...the little thing that clips onto the end of your finger tip. If you're below about ~97%, something's off. If you're in the 80's you need to get yourself to a hospital. Lost an unvaccinated high school friend before Christmas. He waited too long at home, trying to tough it out. Was put in a ventilator as soon as he (finally) took himself to the hospital. Spent a month on the vent and passed just before Christmas. Left a couple kids and a wife behind. He was only 47.


----------



## stickman (Feb 8, 2022)

@JeremyK Sorry for your loss.
It seems odd to me that early treatment is not being discussed by our health agencies, a doctor should be able to prescribe something immediately, it doesn't seem right to wait until you can't breathe.


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 8, 2022)

@JeremyK Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 8, 2022)

stickman said:


> @JeremyK Sorry for your loss.
> It seems odd to me that early treatment is not being discussed by our health agencies, a doctor should be able to prescribe something immediately, it doesn't seem right to wait until you can't breathe.



The news pills are in short supply and monoclonal antibodies are ineffective against omicron variant. Vaccination remains the primary way to combat the disease's symptoms. Of course, ya gotta do that before ya get sick.


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 8, 2022)

The doctors can't treat what they don't know about, and when you're sneaky like Dawg because you know you have good wine that your relatives might "borrow" while you're out, you don't go to the doc right away. Amiright, Dawg?


----------



## jswordy (Feb 8, 2022)

stickman said:


> There are no guarantees, but there are a number of other treatments available.



You're joking, right? Really? Hoo boy, that group is a BIIIIG flock of ducks. 





__





Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Vern (Feb 8, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> I've been in bed for almost 2 an 1/2 weeks, but when my brother took dada and they hospitalized him, i had to go to shut up my brother.
> when he got something to eat, and i ordered 2 large sweet teas, light on ice, i thought he was going to have a heart attack, i don't eat out much,
> i eat farm fresh, but once in a blue moon, i do,,,, even though,,, i know process foods are bad for you, i did not tell him that i had not eat or drink in 3 days, man was that tea good, dad was took when he first showed signs of being sick, but i had kept mine secret. i stayed home and self guerdoned, not smart, but i thought i could handle it, i knew God could, so i just waited it out. my lungs are not bleeding as much as they were,
> Dawg


Get well soon


----------



## stickman (Feb 8, 2022)

Not joking at all, Wikipedia is not a reliable source for these type of issues, the doctors involved were highly regarded in their field until covid hit and they suggested potential treatments, then they were quickly discredited. I was just pointing out that there is information about how the disease progresses and indicates that the best chance for treatment at home is in the first 3 to 5 days. The paper speaks for itself, there's plenty of peer reviewed published data, meta analysis etc., but I'm not qualified to discuss further. I'm vaxed but that isn't always enough, I would still like to have treatment sitting on the shelf. I know people generally have good intentions, but these are unusual times, I haven't seen this much fighting before, even family members are fighting.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 8, 2022)

stickman said:


> Not joking at all, Wikipedia is not a reliable source for these type of issues, the doctors involved were highly regarded in their field until covid hit and they suggested potential treatments, then they were quickly discredited. I was just pointing out that there is information about how the disease progresses and indicates that the best chance for treatment at home is in the first 3 to 5 days. The paper speaks for itself, there's plenty of peer reviewed published data, meta analysis etc., but I'm not qualified to discuss further. I'm vaxed but that isn't always enough, I would still like to have treatment sitting on the shelf. I know people generally have good intentions, but these are unusual times, I haven't seen this much fighting before, even family members are fighting.



Well, I work with ***real*** scientists and write about science every day of my professional life, which is why I have a sore spot when it comes to the ducks (quack, quack, quack). But please... Enjoy, man! Enjoy!


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 9, 2022)

i have a oxygen generator . a aspirator, and, all kinds of medical stuff, i am over the hump, blood slowing way down in my lungs, still a little sky when i stand, but feeling much better, had, had muderma shot 1 and shot 2,,, a few months back, not for, not against, but my improvement has been good, i greatly appreciate all, 
Thank You
Richard AKA, Dawg


----------



## BigDaveK (Feb 9, 2022)

stickman said:


> Not joking at all, Wikipedia is not a reliable source for these type of issues, the doctors involved were highly regarded in their field until covid hit and they suggested potential treatments, then they were quickly discredited. I was just pointing out that there is information about how the disease progresses and indicates that the best chance for treatment at home is in the first 3 to 5 days. The paper speaks for itself, there's plenty of peer reviewed published data, meta analysis etc., but I'm not qualified to discuss further. I'm vaxed but that isn't always enough, I would still like to have treatment sitting on the shelf. I know people generally have good intentions, but these are unusual times, I haven't seen this much fighting before, even family members are fighting.



Wikipedia isn't reliable anymore, period.
There have been numerous studies worldwide (at least 67) that show alternate treatments work.
I feel bad for everyone that gets sick and my prayers go out to them. But I think anything else about covid is borderline political so I won't say any more except do the research and avoid MSM.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 9, 2022)

@hounddawg, sounds likes things are going in a positive direction. How is your dad?


----------



## jswordy (Feb 9, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Wikipedia isn't reliable anymore, period.
> There have been numerous studies worldwide (at least 67) that show alternate treatments work.
> I feel bad for everyone that gets sick and my prayers go out to them. But I think anything else about covid is borderline political so I won't say any more except do the research and avoid MSM.




Some disreputable, very small studies that have no controls, so I use "study" very, very loosely. I've seen them. If not all then almost all are in vitro, which is quite different than in corpore. I can kill cancer cells in a lab by pouring gasoline over them. So, I guess that means gasoline works and we all should inject it for cancer. We also have to define "work." If a small number of patients in a small case study with no controls and no repetition do manage to get better, does that mean the treatment "works"? Absolutely not.

And I'm not being political at all. It was MADE political so that a profit could be made, but it is actually a serious public health issue, when millions of people trust quacks instead of bonafide experts. "Wikipedia isn't reliable," lol. Here are some of the "experts" you all trust. Like I say, be my guest. Enjoy!









What a bottle of ivermectin reveals about the shadowy world of COVID telemedicine


An anti-vaccine group known for spreading medical disinformation is writing prescriptions for unproven COVID-19 treatments, with the help of a doctor whose medical license was revoked in Alabama.




www.npr.org


----------



## jswordy (Feb 9, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> i have a oxygen generator . a aspirator, and, all kinds of medical stuff, i am over the hump, blood slowing way down in my lungs, still a little sky when i stand, but feeling much better, had, had muderma shot 1 and shot 2,,, a few months back, not for, not against, but my improvement has been good, i greatly appreciate all,
> Thank You
> Richard AKA, Dawg



That is great to hear, @hounddawg. I hope your Dad is responding to treatment, too. Don't be trying to get out there and do a lot of chores too early, my friends who have had it tell me. You'll think you're over it but it won't be done yet. So slow and steady, man.


----------



## Arne (Feb 9, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> i have a oxygen generator . a aspirator, and, all kinds of medical stuff, i am over the hump, blood slowing way down in my lungs, still a little sky when i stand, but feeling much better, had, had muderma shot 1 and shot 2,,, a few months back, not for, not against, but my improvement has been good, i greatly appreciate all,
> Thank You
> Richard AKA, Dawg


Glad to hear you are coming out of it. Been thinking about you. Take it easy and get over it. Arne.


----------



## NewfieMike (Feb 9, 2022)

Best wishes and hang in there !


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 9, 2022)

Glad to hear of your progress, Dawg. Have a swift, full recovery!


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hey @hounddawg 

You need to start drinking one glass (you get to decide the size) of Dry Red Grape wine every day. Just to keep this stuff away from you. That's what my wife and I have been doing, haven't been sick in over 6 years. Glad to hear you and your dad are on the mend. Hoping to get down your way sometime this year and visit with you a bit.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 9, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> @hounddawg, sounds likes things are going in a positive direction. How is your dad?


his covid is better, the reason for all this covid testing started, dad had fell hurting his back last week,,,,,, in 1980 him and i was in a major wreck, his back was broke, and his spinal cord was torn half way through in 3 places, now his main problem is acute back pain, at 89 this is overly ruff on him,
of course i can't visit him,, beings I'm still in quarantine ,, thank you and all the rest for asking about dad,
Richard


----------



## joeswine (Feb 10, 2022)

JeremyK said:


> For $10 or $15 you can get a blood oxygen meter off of Amazon...the little thing that clips onto the end of your finger tip. If you're below about ~97%, something's off. If you're in the 80's you need to get yourself to a hospital. Lost an unvaccinated high school friend before Christmas. He waited too long at home, trying to tough it out. Was put in a ventilator as soon as he (finally) took himself to the hospital. Spent a month on the vent and passed just before Christmas. Left a couple kids and a wife behind. He was only 47.


 so sad isn’t it


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 10, 2022)

Folks -- take the "discussion" of COVID elsewhere before this thread is locked. WMT is a friendly place, but when stuff like this is argued, it's no longer friendly. When I want to watch useless arguments, I spend more time on Facebook.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 10, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Folks -- take the "discussion" of COVID elsewhere before this thread is locked. WMT is a friendly place, but when stuff like this is argued, it's no longer friendly. When I want to watch useless arguments, I spend more time on Facebook.



Just don't look at this thread.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 10, 2022)

Stop now. Keep politics out of this thread please.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 10, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> Stop now. Keep politics out of this thread please.



Which news outlets are trustworthy is politics? OK, noted, but that's news to me.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 10, 2022)

Just an FYI especially for new users who may not have read the rules for member conduct for this site.

These are just a few of the things that can get you booted off the island:


*Posting any content deemed by us to be obscene, sexually explicit, vulgar, threatening, harassing, or abusive;*
*Engaging in activity that makes you a high-maintenance user to our staff;*
posting content containing nudity or violence;
soliciting personal information from anyone under 18 years of age;
providing a hyperlink to any website containing nudity or violence
soliciting or promoting any criminal activity;
*posting content which promotes hatred of any race, ethnicity, sex, gender, or religion;*
transmitting unsolicited email to the Company or any member
impersonating any person or entity;
posting advertisements or any other form of commercial solicitation without prior written authorization from the Company;
infringing the intellectual property rights of any third party, including copyright, trademark, patent, privacy, publicity or other personal or proprietary rights;
*posting any defamatory or otherwise false information;*
*Full Terms of Use:



Winemaking Talk - Winemaking Forum | TERMS OF SERVICE AGREEMENT


*


----------



## jswordy (Feb 10, 2022)

*"You are the sky. Everything else is just the weather."*
– Pema Chodron


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 10, 2022)

jswordy said:


> Just don't look at this thread.


No.

I skip some threads because the topic doesn't interest me, or it's gone on long enough and nothing new or worthwhile (to me) is being said.

This thread regards one of our members who is seriously ill, with a disease that is the hottest political topic around the world. I avoid the flame wars on all topics on other social media, between faceless people banging on keyboards, as it's totally pointless and a complete waste of time. I will not leave this thread because of ill behavior.

You come across as a decent person and are well regarded, at least by me. Let's put this tangent behind us and focus on the original purpose.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 11, 2022)

I apologize to this entire forum, I had no intention of causing strife among us, I greatly care for this forum,, for a outdoorsman like me, being alone is easy enough, but with health and age, well I have found solace interacting with this group, not only do I not want banned, I want no others banned as well. this forum is a gold mine, both for knowledge, and on the general chit-chat thread, the founders, not only set the bar for all wines, but gave us a thread for anything but wine, and they are slick, NO POLLITIC's and no SHINE talk, 
i appreciate having a place to learn, vent (lol ) lord knows their are those on here i have offended, to my shame, and those whom have forgiven me, 
i am now clear of Covid, and now i am in the quarantine stage, i am very strict on never entering my wine room when sick, lol I'm praying all my airlocks are good, 
Richard


----------



## BigDaveK (Feb 11, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> I apologize to this entire forum, I had no intention of causing strife among us, I greatly care for this forum,, for a outdoorsman like me, being alone is easy enough, but with health and age, well I have found solace interacting with this group, not only do I not want banned, I want no others banned as well. this forum is a gold mine, both for knowledge, and on the general chit-chat thread, the founders, not only set the bar for all wines, but gave us a thread for anything but wine, and they are slick, NO POLLITIC's and no SHINE talk,
> i appreciate having a place to learn, vent (lol ) lord knows their are those on here i have offended, to my shame, and those whom have forgiven me,
> i am now clear of Covid, and now i am in the quarantine stage, i am very strict on never entering my wine room when sick, lol I'm praying all my airlocks are good,
> Richard


No need to apologize.
*I* certainly need to apologize! I'M SORRY!! Case closed.
I'm here for the wine, shared knowledge, and camaraderie. I've said it in many posts - I'm so glad I found this site.

So glad you're feeling better!

Oh, if I'm sick the wine room might be one of the FIRST places I go.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 11, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> am now clear of Covid, and now i am in the quarantine stage


Fantastic!!


----------



## Johnd (Feb 11, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> I apologize to this entire forum, I had no intention of causing strife among us, I greatly care for this forum,, for a outdoorsman like me, being alone is easy enough, but with health and age, well I have found solace interacting with this group, not only do I not want banned, I want no others banned as well. this forum is a gold mine, both for knowledge, and on the general chit-chat thread, the founders, not only set the bar for all wines, but gave us a thread for anything but wine, and they are slick, NO POLLITIC's and no SHINE talk,
> i appreciate having a place to learn, vent (lol ) lord knows their are those on here i have offended, to my shame, and those whom have forgiven me,
> i am now clear of Covid, and now i am in the quarantine stage, i am very strict on never entering my wine room when sick, lol I'm praying all my airlocks are good,
> Richard



Glad you're feeling better 'Dawg!!!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 11, 2022)

Great news, Richard. That is "dawgone" fantastic.


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 11, 2022)

Great news, and I hope your dad is feeling better, too!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 11, 2022)

Awesome news, Dawg! No need to apologize for anything.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 11, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> No.
> 
> I skip some threads because the topic doesn't interest me, or it's gone on long enough and nothing new or worthwhile (to me) is being said.
> 
> ...



There's a saying where I live, "Ya don't want dogs around, don't set out no red meat." I'll stand my ground, all right. Every time. Nuff said. I consider the matter closed.


----------



## Sage (Feb 11, 2022)

Good to hear of improvement and feeling better!! Hang in there! Keep that oxygen up.


----------

